# My new hedgehog :)



## Visionist (Mar 7, 2013)

I just got my new hedgehog today, he is around 4 months old, he is from the pet store but I know the pet store got him from a breeder in another part of Canada and he was only at the pet store for a day. I need to trim his nails, and he needed a bath badly(which I already did and now he is squeaky clean). I really liked a blonde colored(almost albino, but no red eyes) one at the pet store but he seemed very grumpy and not nice, this little guy was very friendly and let his quills down easily and has a great appetite. Not named yet as I have to find just the right name for him. 
This is him right after his bath


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Squeaky clean little guy! How cute!! <3


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations on you new baby. I wish you the best.


----------



## Jenice (Nov 30, 2012)

Aww! He looks like my hedgehog Snickers! They can be twins!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Pretty baby! How lucky to now have a home and be out of the pet store forever!


----------



## Visionist (Mar 7, 2013)

I was trimming his nails and he wasn't too pleased with me haha, grumpy hedgie:


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Aaaw he looks pretty relaxed though! :lol: What a cutie!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness! That sweet little face!!!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

oh, how adorable!! congrats


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't think I"ve seen a black tail before. Neat.


----------



## Visionist (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive comments , he's a bit shy but very cute, I cant wait to see his personality develop!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, I love the dark tail!


----------

